# barons-simplicity



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a I think 1974 baron-s 14h.p. yard tractor with 48" mower deck and a 36" rear tiller I was wondering what kind of price it would get. I was also wondering if anybody would now the gapping for the points on this tractor or somewhere I might find that information. Thanks


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

a good source for older simplicity tractors is Kents site..
simple tractors


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

On the points, I'm guessing your tractor has a "K" series Kohler single cyl. engine? Then the points can be set at .019" gap. As to it's value, sight unseen (engine unheard) it is very difficult to give anything close to an acurate value. Could be anywhere from $300 to a $1000 depending on condition.


----------



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks I was able to pull off all the information I needed thanks again.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey rzeigler.. got a pic of your vintage tractor?


----------



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll try to get one up pretty soon I cleaned the points and now it won't start so I'm guessing the point gap is incorrect. So once I get it running again I'll get some pics the headlights are not in working order but other than that everything works and works well.


----------

